# 07/20/16



## crimbfighter (Jul 20, 2016)

Today's captures.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------

